# Who has Matte Paint?



## btfd2e93 (Jul 28, 2015)

(not wraps) .... how do you wash your car?

i heard chemical guys was good. Also some mentioned laundry detergent powder ???


----------



## Knightwing23 (Aug 6, 2013)

SwissVax do a range 'Opaque' for Matte and Satin Painted cars and wraps. I use that for my wrapped car.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Ive got matte paint and just wash the car normally. 
Be interested to see how it's supposed to be cared for properly.


----------



## Knightwing23 (Aug 6, 2013)

matt j said:


> Ive got matte paint and just wash the car normally.
> Be interested to see how it's supposed to be cared for properly.


The only 2 differences I've noticed with the opaquewash is, that it isnt as foammy, and the protection lasts a bit longe. I've wrapped mine in a satin finish which gets a nice gentle sheen which last longer than my normal meguiars shampoo. 

I would guess is more important on the wraps than the paints.


----------



## toyotabb (Aug 14, 2016)

I keep ratwax no shine soap and chemical guys meticulous matte auto wash on hand for the matte painted and wrapped cars i get in for details. They both do a good job. You have to stay away from shampoos with wax in them. They will kill the finish over time.


----------



## Moremore (Dec 29, 2014)

Knightwing23 said:


> SwissVax do a range 'Opaque' for Matte and Satin Painted cars and wraps. I use that for my wrapped car.


Yup this is what I use. :thumbsup:


----------



## Moremore (Dec 29, 2014)

Also worth making sure if you use anything else that it has no added waxes etc.


----------



## john21wall (Mar 16, 2016)

One last question . Can the finishing spray be used to clean the car after a rain storm if I don't have time to wash it? I get acidic rain. Thx again for everything. You guys are an amazing company with unsurpassed customer service. I never would have had the courage to buy a matte car without you. You have a customer for life.


----------



## Knightwing23 (Aug 6, 2013)

So as part of the SwissVax Opaque range there is quick detailer spray which can be used. To be fair, if you get acidic rain then I would wash it or leave it. the spray is good to keep the car clean i.e from dust or grease finger print, but I don't think it will help with acidic rain. You'll end up just rubbing the acidic rain into the matte wrap/paint work which will be counter productive in the long run.


----------

